# There's no such thing as gun safety, as these two cops proved



## ChibiMofo (Mar 11, 2020)

It's all fun and games until the coroner is called...

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/29/us/st-louis-police-russian-roulette-killing-guilty-plea/index.html

We are so much safer with guns everywhere. Thank you, NRA and your idiot members who put guns rights before humans.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 14, 2020)

If that proves anything to me, it's that police don't deserve any special privileges over any other citizens when it comes to firearms possession.


----------

